# Trying to contract with different types of discharges.



## mynameischarlie (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking at a possible discharge for conduct. 

Anyone know of companies that hire guys with anything other than Honorable discharge?

ADMIN EDIT- For content detrimental to the user.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2015)

This is my favorite part! 


mynameischarlie said:


> Don't care what your opinion is.



Anyway, as a guy who hires people, I would probably hire you as long as you didn't tell me about the fact that you were in the military and claimed to be SOF, because then I'd do a pretty extensive background check,  (my own little version of don't ask don't tell)  BUT...in two posts my impression of your overall professionalism is not exactly favorable, so you'd likely not find yourself without a gig in my organization. 

It just occurred to me that you may be seeking a different kind of contract employment than what I was referring to above, well that's out of my lane so I'll let someone else address that, but I do believe that my comment about the initial impression you are making would likely play into that work as well.  Best of success to you, but you may want to look into balancing that chip on your shoulder.


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2015)

mynameischarlie said:


> Anyone know of companies that hire guys with an art 15 and anything other than Honorable discharge?


 
I've contracted since 2004 in a support role and I've never heard of one. It is a tough market and many/ most DoD jobs require a Secret. I'm not saying jobs aren't out there, but your odds are ridiculously long. The market is flooded with guys. We have a member, a retired SF Weapons Sergeant, who couldn't land an interview until his resume was hand-carried to the hiring manager. That's what the market is like.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 25, 2015)

mynameischarlie said:


> Looking at possible discharge  due to performance enhancers. Don't care what your opinion is.
> 
> Anyone know of companies that hire guys with an art 15 and anything other than Honorable discharge?



It depends on what happened. You need to be more clear with what has happened. Were you SF, Ranger, did you get RFS'ed, tab revocation? If you were SOF and got any other type of discharge I have to wonder if you are still a member of your regiment. 

However I know a couple of guys with great reps that got totally fucked by their commands, they had guys vouch for them and ended up with ok jobs. However you won't get much OCONUS and high paying without a good conduct doscharge.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 25, 2015)

mynameischarlie said:


> Looking at possible discharge  due to performance enhancers. Don't care what your opinion is.
> 
> Anyone know of companies that hire guys with an art 15 and anything other than Honorable discharge?



No I don't and your chances are Slim to None and Slim just took a rocket to Mars. Contract companies want Honorable Discharges at the very least.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Go to school and improve your hand as best as you can before you seek employment. Perhaps some time,  and with no other issues, you may be able to upgrade your discharge; however, that is my opinion.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This is my favorite part!


 
I think he's saying that he's being kicked out of the military for taking steroids, but doesn't care if you think he's wrong or not, and he doesn't want you to provide any commentary on his proven poor decision making ability, he just wants you to provide him help in solving his problem...

////

I do not know of any companies besides some food service and retail stores that would hire a veteran without an honorable discharge.  As a hiring manager, I could not hire you, as you couldn't get a clearance.  Plus, why would I hire someone who's demonstrated he can't follow the rules when there're thousands of veterans with honorable discharges looking for jobs?  Meeting the minimum requirement isn't always going to get someone a job.



Freefalling said:


> I've contracted since 2004 in a support role and I've never heard of one. It is a tough market and many/ most DoD jobs require a Secret. I'm not saying jobs aren't out there, but your odds are ridiculously long. *The market is flooded with guys. *We have a member, a retired SF Weapons Sergeant, who couldn't land an interview until his resume was hand-carried to the hiring manager. That's what the market is like.


 
People think there're these six-figure contracting jobs out there just waiting for anyone with a pulse...


----------



## Worldweaver (Mar 25, 2015)

mynameischarlie said:


> Looking at possible discharge  due to performance enhancers. Don't care what your opinion is.
> 
> Anyone know of companies that hire guys with an art 15 and anything other than Honorable discharge?



DoD and DoS will require a clearance for those on contract.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 25, 2015)

Little confused.

Performance enhancers can mean a lot, anything from steroids to over the counter stuff the Military adds to the banned list.
Art 15 normally doesn't include a discharge, and people with Art 15's get Honorable/General Discharges.
Biggest stoppage for you will be maintaining, getting a clearance (unless they don't revoke what you currently have).

That said, the contracting world isn't what it was 7-10 years ago.  The market was flooded with guys/gals doing 4 years and bailing for the "Big Bucks" world of contracting.  That, combined with a lot of companies entering the market drove salaries down.

Someone with no deployments competing with someone with one or more deployments is at a significant disadvantage.

Your best bet is to get a general under honorable conditions, and see what VA bennies you can get (schooling for one), or see if you have a military skill that translates into a civilian capacity (Commercial/Industrial Diver, ParaMedic for example).

Sorry if this seems vague, but different circumstances give different results; so I can't give you a lot without details.


----------



## mynameischarlie (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, I don't care to hear anyone's personal beliefs or opinions on performance enhancers. I am a Sof medic and have trained extensively in technical rescue. That definitely opens more doors than most Sof jobs. Thanks for the time, gentlemen.

ADMIN EDIT- Per my instructions, @mynameischarlie is gonna get vetted. ASAP. -A


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 25, 2015)

@DA SWO, amoungst others, brings up great points. There are plenty of people with SOF experience on here and plenty people with extensive experience contracting in all different occupations. So I think you've gotten all the information you can get from here, which has been mostly minimal, until you decide to actually tell us the whole story and all the information. You cannot get any help from here telling the bare minimum information. If you come here with the full story, no exclusions, say you made this mistake which led to this and so on. If you come out and say the whole story you'll find people here are less likely to judge you on mistakes, we've all made plenty, and much more likely to help you figure out you're options. 
This is a great community and these guys, and gals, will bend over bavkwards to help people. All they ask is you tell them all the information so they can help you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 25, 2015)

mynameischarlie said:


> Yes, I don't care to hear anyone's personal beliefs or opinions on performance enhancers. I am a Sof medic and have trained extensively in technical rescue. That definitely opens more doors than most Sof jobs. Thanks for the time, gentlemen.



So, you seem to be saying that your training, despite an OTH on your DD-214, gives you a leg up on other SOF job seekers. With that, and a huge chip on your shoulder, you are GTG; why did you come here at all?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 25, 2015)

Alrighty then. 

I talked w @mynameischarlie this afternoon. We both agreed that the way he posed this question was very, very shitty. 

Topic at hand is 'I am about to find myself out of a job- any advice on contracting opportunities'? And not so much what actually happened.


----------

